# Durchmesser Sattelstütze Slayer?



## Smithy (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nach LANGEM Suchen habe ich einen passenden Slayer-Rahmen im Canuck-Design gefunden. Da ich grad nur an den Aufbau denken kann: hat das Slayer auch einen Sattelstützendurchmesser von 26.8, wie das Element, oder muß ich hier noch investieren...?

Gruß an die Rocky-Gemeinde,

Smithy

P.S.: Jungs, einfach schön, wenn Träume wahr werden...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Juli 2005)

Der Slayer Canuck-Rahmen ist von 2003, der Durchmesser beträgt demnach 26,8mm...Ab 2005 hat das Slayer 27,2 mm, und 2006 kommt ja ein ganz neues Slayer, welches ja auch schon in der neuen Bike abgebildet wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (15. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Info.   

Es ist ein 2005er Rahmen, von daher schaue ich dann doch mal nach einer schönen Stütze in 27.2.

Gruß,

Smithy


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juli 2005)

Technische Masse  

Technische Infos  von Rocky Mountain


----------

